# 2 way Radios



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

What do most people use for 2 way radios in the field? 

Are the more expensive ones worth the extra versus something like the Motorola Talkabouts?


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

We've used the little Motorola Talkabouts for several years now without any issues. They're inexpensive and they have worked great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

We use the Talkabouts as well and have had no problems with them, (other then the time that one guy couldn't hear us and thought his radio was broken...turned out it was due to his battery being dead :lol: ). They're small enough to wear around your neck and are pretty durable. So, a second vote here for the Talkabouts.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a pair of Unidens I bought from Office Max about a year ago. They are rechargeable and have a 6 or 10 mile radius. I have not had a problem with them at all. I really like being able to recharge and not have to change batteries.
Bobby


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a pair of Unidens I bought from Office Max about a year ago for 29.95. They are rechargeable and have a 6 or 10 mile radius. I have not had a problem with them at all. I really like being able to recharge and not have to change batteries.
Bobby


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

We also have the talkabouts. Both the rechargeable ones and the battery operated ones. They are great.


----------



## rsingleton (Oct 8, 2005)

Hard to go wrong with the Talkabouts.

Randy


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

I've had a BUNCH of talkabouts. They end up crapping out on me. The clips snap off. Keep in mind, we use them every day...

HOWEVER, I just bought a pair of RAZOR THIN Unidens at Wal-Mart. They were $50 per pair. They're very thin and they work GREAT. I put them all on lanyards and they are VERY comfortable to keep around your neck. I've tried the talkabouts on lanyards and they're too heavy and clunky. But the unden thin radios are SUPER.










Pics not that great. But they are REALLY thin...










HERE's a GOOD ONE:










This is the exact pkg they sell at walmart. $49.99

http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/...10001&storeId=10001&productId=15144&langId=-1


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Kristie....you have all the cool toys.


----------



## alaskan peakes (Aug 5, 2005)

I was in Sportsman's warehouse the other day and saw some of the radio attachments that allow you to talk withough holding the radio....had a microphone system that went around your neck and earpieces for listening....cords were attached from the 'accessory' to the radio - assume these are the tpe of things people use for dirt biking and stuff? I would think they would work for training (be nice not to have to fumble with yet another transmitter, etc).....Anyone tried these yet?

Juli


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

alaskan peakes said:


> I was in Sportsman's warehouse the other day and saw some of the radio attachments that allow you to talk withough holding the radio....had a microphone system that went around your neck and earpieces for listening....cords were attached from the 'accessory' to the radio - assume these are the tpe of things people use for dirt biking and stuff? I would think they would work for training (be nice not to have to fumble with yet another transmitter, etc).....Anyone tried these yet?
> 
> Juli


I've tried some possibly cheaper versions. The problem I had was that everything gets tangled up -- whistle, for example. Maybe they'll come out with "bluetooth" radios. LOL I'm sure they already have them somewhere...


----------

